# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > Spoilers >  Lauren Carpenter

## Perdita

Neighbours legend Tom Oliver has hinted that Lou Carpenter's daughter Lauren will be heading back to Ramsay Street.

The actor told What's On TV that producers are planning to recast the character, who was last seen on screen in 1994.

Oliver commented: "There is a possibility in the near future that Lou's daughter Lauren will be coming back. But I don't think the character will be played by the original actress, Sarah Vanderbergh. She's now happily married and living overseas.

"I'd also love to see Lou's adopted daughter Lolly back as an adult. Jiordan Anna Tolli played that part for seven years, before she left to focus on her schooling. But about a year ago, her mum brought Jiordan into the studio to say hello. She's a stunning young woman now, and is taller than me!"

The 74-year-old also revealed that he would love to see Delta Goodrem reprise her role as Nina Tucker at some point in the future.

He said: "I adore her. She is a sweetheart and an enormous singing talent. So I'd love to see her come back and make an appearance. I think she was a darn-good actor as well."

Neighbours airs weekdays at 1.45pm and 5.30pm on Channel 5 in the UK, and weekdays at 6.30pm on Eleven in Australia.

----------

Dazzle (03-10-2012), tammyy2j (03-10-2012), tuckec01 (04-04-2016)

----------


## N.Fan

I agree with Lou they should bring back Deltra Goodrem. :Cheer:

----------


## tammyy2j

Lauren broke up Beth and Brad if I remember correctly didnt Lou have a son as well?

----------

krypton calypso (10-02-2016)

----------


## LostVoodoo

Didn't they replace Lolly with a girl who'd won a TV talent show or something? I seem to remember there was a domestic abuse storyline with a stepmother, wasn't there?

----------


## Toadie

Hi, everyonre,

I hope she returns!

----------


## Toadie

Hi, everyonre,

I hope she returns!

----------


## Dazzle

> Hi, everyonre,
> 
> I hope she returns!


Hi Toadie  :Smile: 

Welcome to Soapboards

----------


## Dazzle

deleted

----------


## Toadie

Great news.

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead on Neighbours, a new era for Ramsay Street begins as Lou Carpenter's family move in.

Lou's daughter Lauren Turner has decided to return to Erinsborough permanently, arriving with husband Matt and their kids Amber and Bailey.

Lauren also has another son named Mason, who can't join the Street just yet as he is in a juvenile detention centre.

Viewers will see that Lou (Tom Oliver) is anxious over his family's arrival, as he hasn't been honest with Lauren about the fact that he isn't as successful as he used to be.

When Lou is finally honest with Lauren, they pledge to enjoy a fresh start and be open with each other. But it soon becomes apparent that the Turners have secrets of their own…

----------

Dazzle (23-02-2013), lizann (24-02-2013), tuckec01 (04-04-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> Not sure they were.  It developed more when Paige arrived, but that said Lauren and Matt's marriage was on the rocks after Matt's behaviour.


Exactly - yes she still had feelings for Brad which were dormant, but were obviously awoken when they started looking for Paige... I never saw her flirting with him like some think though..... People have history,,, and this is a big piece of history to have.. I think they did their best with the information they had.... Their partners weren't to blame for their history but they also didn't help any either... Terese with her stuff and Matt with his cheating and plot losing in the end.....

----------


## Summer8

> The problems in both the Willis and Turner marriages after they came to Ramsay Street all stem from the attraction between Lauren and Brad.
> 
> If Lauren didn't love Matt enough to properly mourn the man who'd been a perfect husband for twenty years (and a problematic husband for only the last few months), consideration for her children's feelings should have stopped her moving on so quickly. Amber said herself that the relationship helped drive her and Matilda away.  
> 
> This is not the behaviour of a loyal wife or good mother no matter how the writers try to spin it.  They've given plenty enough reason for viewers to dislike Lauren and want her gone.


 You see not everyone agrees with you..... It had nothing to do with the attraction between her and Brad... Maybe it was the fact that Lauren new and was haunted with the fact about the child she never told him about.... seeing him brought all of it back,,the dreams etc.... I think if she never had Paige nothing would of happened..I don't believe that's where the problems started at all.... I think the true reason the problems started was because there was a child out there and a secret not because of any feelings.....    Lauren did love Matt it was so obvious.... yes her attraction to Brad was growing because of Paige and Matts behaviour but shes only human....its not like it is just a random guy that she felt attracted to.... Ambers main reason for moving away was for the perfect job opportunity not Brad for heavens sake....     Loyal wife you say??????  she didn't cheat with a stranger and run off with him.... Major history and kid with Brad and got caught up in old feelings which is what spurred on that kiss...... and she did dump Brad mainly for Amber and Matilda,,, Id say that's a good mother......

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> That's certainly the truth!!!!   She has never been a bad mother, she hasn't put Brad before any of her kids at all,,, In fact she dumped him because of Amber and Matilda.....


And took responsibility for the hurt she caused Terese's family by ending her relationship with Brad. 




> Exactly!!!! Lauren was devastated when Matt died.... but I suppose everyone thinks that its Laurens fault that Matt cheated also LOL


His debt and subsequent death were all Lauren's fault too, apparently. 

I don't see Terese being justified in trying to get rid of Paige or attempting to ruin Lauren's business just to get even with her, both actions could have hurt a lot of people not just Lauren.  Terese was hurting but that doesn't make destroying the lives of people who really had no part in her anger at Lauren and Brad right.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (27-01-2016), Summer8 (27-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> I disagree.  Bailey hated his Dad's behaviour towards the end too.  I seem to recall Lauren trying to persuade him to remember the good things his Dad did.


Yes I recall that too, but most people tend to see the bad things Lauren has done..... no good at all.... I say go hard Lauren,,, you've lived some pretty bad heartache in your time... stand up and take the happiness  :Smile:

----------

LollyCarpenter (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> It's a little simplistic to say that because Lauren had feelings for Brad she never loved Matt and didn't grieve for him.


I didn't say that though.  I said "_If Lauren didn't love Matt enough to properly mourn_" him. That's completely different to saying she never loved Matt. I think he was her consolation prize (and he knew it). His death might have been painful for her but it didn't exactly shatter her, did it?

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> I didn't say that though.  I said "_If Lauren didn't love Matt enough to properly mourn_" him. That's completely different to saying she never loved Matt. I think he was her consolation prize (and he knew it). His death might have been painful for her but it didn't exactly shatter her, did it?


I disagree, Lauren was shattered when Matt died.  Yes Matt always knew she had strong feelings for Brad but she did love him very much too.

----------

Summer8 (27-01-2016)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

double post

----------


## Summer8

> And took responsibility for the hurt she caused Terese's family by ending her relationship with Brad. 
> 
> 
> 
> His debt and subsequent death were all Lauren's fault too, apparently. 
> 
> I don't see Terese being justified in trying to get rid of Paige or attempting to ruin Lauren's business just to get even with her, both actions could have hurt a lot of people not just Lauren.  Terese was hurting but that doesn't make destroying the lives of people who really had no part in her anger at Lauren and Brad right.


The whole thing I see here is,,, two people years ago having a connection, conceiving a child (unbeknown to one) and losing it... Moving on with their lives with other people creating families then coming back into the same vicinity of one another..... One of them remembering the child and yearning for that child, grief, heartache, after being around the father etc.... Then finding out that the child is alive brought back all of those feelings  plus previous feelings of what if??? Then finally finding the child and reconnecting etc....  While still in love with their partners but through their own circumstances and brought up feelings and actions of their partners,,, their current families split... heartache all around..... But are they really bad people because of it, terrible mother, wife ???? Really?? I would say that Lauren had been to hell and back and did her damn best considering.......

----------

LollyCarpenter (27-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> I didn't say that though.  I said "_If Lauren didn't love Matt enough to properly mourn_" him. That's completely different to saying she never loved Matt. I think he was her consolation prize (and he knew it). His death might have been painful for her but it didn't exactly shatter her, did it?


Well what is PROPERLY mourn him??  she probably still is in her own way....Just because she hasn't been wearing black and wearing a chastity belt up until now doesn't mean she hasn't/isn't mourning. You don't be with someone for that long and have a family with someone to just forget about them straight away.... Maybe the fact of Matts behaviour and cheating and her feelings for Brad have helped her move on..... but that's understandable... it doesn't take away the love she had for him......   I think it did shatter her to begin with.... I just think after some revelations it made it easier for her to move on...

----------

Ruffed_lemur (27-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> You see not everyone agrees with you.....


Obviously lol, but plenty do!  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> His debt and subsequent death were all Lauren's fault too, apparently.


Now who's being a little simplistic?  :Big Grin: 




> I disagree, Lauren was shattered when Matt died.


OK, I agree with you there. Lauren _was_ shattered for all of a week or so...

---------

There were subtle hints between Brad and Lauren right from the beginning. They weren't flirting or pining after each other, but there was something between them that both Terese and Matt (and some of us viewers) picked up on (and it wasn't just their shared child, who Brad didn't even know had ever existed until much later).

They've hurt a lot of people unnecessarily, which Lauren has at least acknowledged to give her her due.  I'm happy for them to leave Erinsborough and live happily ever after together.

--------

I think I've said all I'm going to on the subject of Brad and Lauren for now. They're definitely not worth the pain in my finger  from typing all this on my phone!  :Lol:

----------

Perdita (27-01-2016), Summer8 (27-01-2016), tammyy2j (27-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

I think some people need to calm down... 
I was going to reply to some messages, but I'm scared I'll get shouted at for having an opinion  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016), guccigirl (27-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Well what is PROPERLY mourn him??  she probably still is in her own way....Just because she hasn't been wearing black and wearing a chastity belt up until now doesn't mean she hasn't/isn't mourning. You don't be with someone for that long and have a family with someone to just forget about them straight away.... Maybe the fact of Matts behaviour and cheating and her feelings for Brad have helped her move on..... but that's understandable... it doesn't take away the love she had for him......   I think it did shatter her to begin with.... I just think after some revelations it made it easier for her to move on...


Exactly.  Most people would find it easier I'm sure.

----------

Summer8 (27-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

I think I've said all I'm going to on the subject of Brad and Lauren for now. They're definitely not worth the pain in my finger  from typing all this on my phone!  :Lol: [/QUOTE]

LOL,  yes sometimes its like that with the whole show haha

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> I think some people need to calm down... 
> I was going to reply to some messages, but I'm scared I'll get shouted at for having an opinion


Yes but Ive seen on here you've had an opinion pretty loud to ;)

----------


## Dazzle

I'm definitely not intending to restart the Brad/Lauren debate lol, but I was pleased during today's episode that they both expressed remorse that I found convincing (for the first time).  That's all I wanted really. I've disliked them so much because I felt they've been written as if butter wouldn't melt, and also because it was implied Terese pushed Brad into Lauren's arms.

I softened a little towards them today. I'm not sure if that'll last lol, but it's possible I could grow to find them bearable. After all, I like soap characters who have done much worse than them. It's all in the writing (and the acting).

I'm determined not to be drawn into any more rows about them though!  :Nono:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Summer8 (28-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> i'm determined not to be drawn into any more rows about them though!


lol

----------

Dazzle (28-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> lol


 :Big Grin: 

I thought I'd post since I had something different to say. The Brad/Lauren debate has been going round in circles for what seems like forever!

----------

Summer8 (30-01-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

Hmmm now what was that someone said ( wrongly ) about Lauren "offering herself on a platter"?  Terese sure did that today!

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I thought I'd post since I had something different to say. The Brad/Lauren debate has been going round in circles for what seems like forever!


Not much different.  Same subject!

----------


## Dazzle

> Not much different.  Same subject!


Different for _me_ as formerly one of the most vociferous Lauren/Brad haters.  I felt some positivity towards the pair for the first time in yesterday's episode.




> Hmmm now what was that someone said ( wrongly ) about Lauren "offering herself on a platter"?  Terese sure did that today!


I neither remember nor care any more if Lauren "offered herself up on a platter" to Brad (not a phrase I'd use anyway), but I do know Terese and Paul are both free agents so she did nothing wrong.

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> Different for _me_ as formerly one of the most vociferous Lauren/Brad haters.  I felt some positivity towards the pair for the first time in yesterday's episode.
> 
> 
> 
> I neither remember nor care any more if Lauren "offered herself up on a platter" (not a phrase I'd use anyway) to Brad, but I do know Terese and Paul are both free agents so she did nothing wrong.


I know she did nothing wrong, just surprised she did it.  Seemed a bit cheap to me.  I guess she just went for it though!

----------

Summer8 (30-01-2016)

----------


## lizann

> Hmmm now what was that someone said ( wrongly ) about Lauren "offering herself on a platter"?  Terese sure did that today!


 lauren offered herself to a married taken man and more than once offered, she's a hussy and brad a complete dick

----------

indigodance (28-01-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know she did nothing wrong, just surprised she did it.  Seemed a bit cheap to me.  I guess she just went for it though!


I don't see anything cheap about Terese instigating a sexual encounter between herself and Paul. Women have needs too!  :Stick Out Tongue:   I'd want a bit of Paul if I were in Terese's shoes!  :Wub: 

I'm just worried that she wasn't thinking straight and that she'll regret it.  I wonder if Paul followed her "upstairs"?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> lauren offered herself to a married taken man and more than once offered, she's a hussy and brad a complete dick


She didn't offer herself as bluntly as Terese did!

----------

Summer8 (30-01-2016)

----------


## indigodance

> She didn't offer herself as bluntly as Terese did!


But Lauren played a longer game of seduction as they were both in a relationship with their respective partners ..... Terese is now a free woman ..... she doesn't need to answer to Brad anymore .... I think the worst bit will her regrets as her kids wont like this at all.

----------


## indigodance

> She didn't offer herself as bluntly as Terese did!


But Lauren played a longer game of seduction as they were both in a relationship with their respective partners ..... Terese is now a free woman ..... she doesn't need to answer to Brad anymore .... I think the worst bit will her regrets as her kids wont like this at all.

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> But Lauren played a longer game of seduction as they were both in a relationship with their respective partners ..... Terese is now a free woman ..... she doesn't need to answer to Brad anymore .... I think the worst bit will her regrets as her kids wont like this at all.


Lauren never had any deliberate game plan or set out to try and seduce Brad.  There were mutual unresolved feelings there which were only acted upon when they went looking for Paige and their past and what if's came to the surface that one night when they kissed.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (29-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> But Lauren played a longer game of seduction as they were both in a relationship with their respective partners ..... Terese is now a free woman ..... she doesn't need to answer to Brad anymore .... I think the worst bit will her regrets as her kids wont like this at all.


Lauren never had any deliberate game plan or set out to try and seduce Brad.  There were mutual unresolved feelings there which were only acted upon when they went looking for Paige and their past and what if's came to the surface that one night when they kissed.

Josh seems to have come around to the idea of his dad and Lauren being together.  I can't see Imogen being very happy, she's always been fiercely loyal to her mother.

----------

Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

Why are folk moaning that Therese made a move on Paul? At least she did it when she was single...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (29-01-2016), lizann (29-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> Why are folk moaning that Therese made a move on Paul? At least she did it when she was single...


I quite like the idea of Terese and Paul as a couple.  He already seems quite smitten with Terese's ....talents  :Stick Out Tongue: ...even though it sounds like nothing much happened beyond some kissing.

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016), Summer8 (31-01-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

> I quite like the idea of Terese and Paul as a couple.  He already seems quite smitten with Terese's ....talents ...even though it sounds like nothing much happened beyond some kissing.


I'd personally prefer them not to as I like their friendship and how Terese isn't afraid to speak up to him! But if they get together, I wouldn't mind it! haha

----------

lizann (30-01-2016), LollyCarpenter (29-01-2016), Summer8 (30-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> I thought I'd post since I had something different to say. The Brad/Lauren debate has been going round in circles for what seems like forever!


 It certainly has, so its nice to see it put to rest  :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (30-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> Hmmm now what was that someone said ( wrongly ) about Lauren "offering herself on a platter"?  Terese sure did that today!


Yes she did,,, but there was nothing wrong with that..... they are both single and unattached.... she did do it for the wrong reasons though......... and I still don't believe Lauren ever offered herself up on a platter to Brad  :Smile:

----------

Ruffed_lemur (30-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> But Lauren played a longer game of seduction as they were both in a relationship with their respective partners ..... Terese is now a free woman ..... she doesn't need to answer to Brad anymore .... I think the worst bit will her regrets as her kids wont like this at all.


Ohhh lord havn't we finished with this?????

----------

LollyCarpenter (30-01-2016), Perdita (30-01-2016)

----------


## indigodance

its getting boring now ... will they .... wont they ..... I wish they would bring in some more of the rest of the family/characters to freshen up some story lines ... Paige and Dimmyonto is just beyond a joke now...  a real tough nut job would have done a lot worse to her to get revenge.   Not sure what her wedding will bring ... hopefully and end to that story line.

----------


## tammyy2j

> Lauren never had any deliberate game plan or set out to try and seduce Brad.  There were mutual unresolved feelings there which were only acted upon when they went looking for Paige and their past and what if's came to the surface that one night when they kissed.


I think Lauren did have a game plan to snare Brad, she made sure she was always on hand to listen to him moan even though she was aware of Terese's paranoia of their closeness, she was always bumping into him etc., letting him store his art sculptor at her house, telling him visit Paige there anytime etc., Lauren knew what she was doing and what she wanted and that was Brad

Lauren should have kept distance between herself and Brad but she didn't, she knew the hurt she was causing to especially Terese who was her friend

----------

indigodance (31-01-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> I think Lauren did have a game plan to snare Brad, she made sure she was always on hand to listen to him moan even though she was aware of Terese's paranoia of their closeness, she was always bumping into him etc., letting him store his art sculptor at her house, telling him visit Paige there anytime etc., Lauren knew what she was doing and what she wanted and that was Brad
> 
> Lauren should have kept distance between herself and Brad but she didn't, she knew the hurt she was causing to especially Terese who was her friend


Who cares now.... all of our thoughts have been said over and over,,, lets just let it be..... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (31-01-2016), Perdita (31-01-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Who cares now.... all of our thoughts have been said over and over,,, lets just let it be.....


Are we not allowed to express her views and opinions anymore even if repetitive 

If you don't want to post on the subject again you don't have too but don't knock anyone else who does

I have a hate hate relationship with the character Lauren  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

indigodance (02-02-2016)

----------


## Summer8

> Are we not allowed to express her views and opinions anymore even if repetitive 
> 
> If you don't want to post on the subject again you don't have too but don't knock anyone else who does
> 
> I have a hate hate relationship with the character Lauren


its just the same old things being said.....over and over..... I think everyone gets it....

----------


## Sparklydee

I only have one thing to say, then I'm done with commenting on Brad/Lauren. I thought his "getting back together" speech the other day was cringeworthy-Fate has not been conspiring to bring them together "all their adult lives"! They met on a beach when they were 20, had a brief fling/relationship, then didn't clap eyes on each other for another 20 years when they were both back in Ramsay St. Then he said they'd both met "wonderful and interesting" people along the way but were now back where they belonged, or something to that effect-as if both of them being married for 20 years and having families was some kind of irrelevant deviation from the path to true love. Grrrr! 😁 anyway good luck to them all, Brad, Lauren and Terese, hope they can all move on with their lives and we can move onto more interesting storylines 😀

----------

Summer8 (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## indigodance

I also thought it cringeworthy the speech about fate driving them back  ... yuck ........ the original fling back 20 years ago was just that .... a quick sex session .... Brad was already involved with another females ... and more than one ....  Then nothing else with Lauren.  Lauren may have gone away pregnant from the fling but she kept it quite and never sought Brad out to let him know.  If anything fate brought them back to face the consequences .... or should I say give the programme writers some sick way of keep reinventing the story line - the happy families bit just sucks and totally unrealistic. Really fed up dragging the story line out - partly because it the programme writers are fobbing the story line off as some long lost love reunited ....  With all her kids moved out (from Matt) Lauren is lacking a story line and it seems this is the only way to keep Brad and Paige in the loop.  Loopy is more what I would call it.  Personally any woman should kick him in the n*ts and visit an STD clinic if he had been anywhere near them.

----------

tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

I LOVED Terese's snarky comment about Brad cheating, I was like "YAAAAS!" 
Even the fans of Brad and Lauren can't deny his track record of cheating is not something to be proud of. I'd struggle to trust him...
"If they cheat with you, they'll cheat on you" as the saying goes!

----------

CuriousCase (09-02-2016), Dazzle (09-02-2016), lizann (11-02-2016), Summer8 (09-02-2016), TaintedLove (10-02-2016), tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## LauBuch

Was also sort of annoyed Lauren took the drawing of Matt down... 
I know she's moving on (no matter how much I may dislike this whole storyline) it's not like having a picture of your dead husband who you were with for most of your adult life means you doubt things with Brad...

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), lellygurl (09-02-2016), lizann (11-02-2016), Summer8 (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (09-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> I only have one thing to say, then I'm done with commenting on Brad/Lauren. I thought his "getting back together" speech the other day was cringeworthy-Fate has not been conspiring to bring them together "all their adult lives"! They met on a beach when they were 20, had a brief fling/relationship, then didn't clap eyes on each other for another 20 years when they were both back in Ramsay St. Then he said they'd both met "wonderful and interesting" people along the way but were now back where they belonged, or something to that effect-as if both of them being married for 20 years and having families was some kind of irrelevant deviation from the path to true love. Grrrr! 😁 anyway good luck to them all, Brad, Lauren and Terese, hope they can all move on with their lives and we can move onto more interesting storylines 😀


I hope Lauren, Brad and Paige move on with their lives far away from the street 

I also didn't like Lauren taking down Matt's picture, I would think if ever any of her kids with Matt visit they would like to see their dad's picture in what was their family home at one time

----------


## LollyCarpenter

> I hope Lauren, Brad and Paige move on with their lives far away from the street 
> 
> I also didn't like Lauren taking down Matt's picture, I would think if ever any of her kids with Matt visit they would like to see their dad's picture in what was their family home at one time


I honestly don't see the problem with Lauren taking down Matt's picture, it doesn't mean she's just going to completely forget about him their life together and the 20 years they were married.  It would seem more unusual if she kept up a picture of her late husband in a prominent place while wanting to start a fresh new chapter in her life with Brad. And the picture is still there not thrown away completely just moved to another room. Though I notice both are still wearing their wedding bands from their respective marriages.

----------

Ruffed_lemur (09-02-2016), Summer8 (09-02-2016)

----------


## LollyCarpenter

double

----------


## Dazzle

> I also didn't like Lauren taking down Matt's picture, I would think if ever any of her kids with Matt visit they would like to see their dad's picture in what was their family home at one time


Good point about the kids.

I think it was a bad move by the writers to have Lauren take Matt's picture down.  It seems out of character to me.  She loved Matt and he was a huge part of her life, so I think she'd leave the drawing up out of fondness for him and respect for his memory.  I don't think Brad would feel hurt by that.  Many widowed people who remarry keep pictures of their departed loved ones in prominent places around the house.

----------

Summer8 (09-02-2016)

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I honestly don't see the problem with Lauren taking down Matt's picture, it doesn't mean she's just going to completely forget about him their life together and the 20 years they were married.  It would seem more unusual if she kept up a picture of her late husband in a prominent place while wanting to start a fresh new chapter in her life with Brad. And the picture is still there not thrown away completely just moved to another room. Though I notice both are still wearing their wedding bands from their respective marriages.


Yes I agree about the picture.  Lauren's starting a new chapter, and it's only been moved.

----------


## LauBuch

> Yes I agree about the picture.  Lauren's starting a new chapter, and it's only been moved.


To the one room no one will really go into.
Personally, if that was me and my dad had been dead less than a year, I go home to find a new man and my dads picture removed from plain sight, I'd be really annoyed. But that's just my opinion!

----------

Dazzle (09-02-2016), lizann (09-02-2016), Perdita (09-02-2016), tammyy2j (10-02-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

> To the one room no one will really go into.
> Personally, if that was me and my dad had been dead less than a year, I go home to find a new man and my dads picture removed from plain sight, I'd be really annoyed. But that's just my opinion!


Josh mentioned Amber would not be happy, reason to explain why Lauren and Matt's kids don't visit her then

----------


## lizann

her talk to piper about brody why plus what a hypocrite "don't let a boy come between your family"

----------


## LauBuch

> her talk to piper about brody why plus what a hypocrite "don't let a boy come between your family"


Ugh, I've not warmed up to her and Brad at all. For me, her and Brad just don't fit. I thought Therese and Brad made so much more sense, especially with their adorable date nights.

----------

indigodance (03-04-2016)

----------


## indigodance

I still feel there is more tension (not in a good way) between Brad and Lauren than there is between Brad and Terese ....

----------


## Ruffed_lemur

> I still feel there is more tension (not in a good way) between Brad and Lauren than there is between Brad and Terese ....


No way!  Brad and Lauren are far better together.  Terese seems happier now too.

----------

eni294 (06-04-2016), Summer8 (04-04-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> No way!  Brad and Lauren are far better together.  Terese seems happier now too.


I do wish Terese and Paul would get together. I think they make a great couple. I know it's probably not going to happen now

----------

Ruffed_lemur (04-04-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> No way!  Brad and Lauren are far better together.  Terese seems happier now too.


I do wish Terese and Paul would get together. I think they make a great couple. I know it's probably not going to happen

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> I do wish Terese and Paul would get together. I think they make a great couple. I know it's probably not going to happen


I think it's definitely going to happen. We all know how soaps like to keep potential couples apart for as long as possible to ramp up the chemistry and keep us in suspense.

----------

Summer8 (04-04-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> I think it's definitely going to happen. We all know how soaps like to keep potential couples apart for as long as possible to ramp up the chemistry and keep us in suspense.


Yeah that's true

----------

Dazzle (04-04-2016)

----------


## Vikki

> I think it's definitely going to happen. We all know how soaps like to keep potential couples apart for as long as possible to ramp up the chemistry and keep us in suspense.


Yeah that's true

----------


## Pantherboy

*TVtonight.com.au* article. Kate Kendall (who played Lauren Turner) to be a Neighbours producer:


*Kate Kendall steps up as Neighbours producer*

https://tvtonight.com.au/2020/06/kat...-producer.html

Former Neighbours actor Kate Kendall will become a Producer on the 10 Peach soap.

She steps in for Series Producer Natalie Lynch, who begins maternity leave.

Kendall has already been directing for the series, including the much-lauded Sonya / Toadie episode with Eve Moreyâs farewell.

She first joined Neighbours in 2013 playing Lauren Turner, enjoying a 5 year run, but developed her TV directing skills on the Fremantle soap.

âThey were finishing up with the character of Lauren, so in the last six months while I was acting, I started to direct little scenes here and there,â she tells TV Tonight.

âIâve always been interested in storytelling, no matter from what perspective, whether it was directing or acting.

âI hadnât really done it with the cameras. Iâd told stories through one-woman shows and stuff like that. But I didnât know the Technical, so it was really helpful to have a group of people who support you, and teach you everything they know.â

Now as a producer, alongside fellow producer Andrew Thompson, she is believed to be the showâs first Actor / Director / Producer. Her new role gives her greater oversight of the show which has won global praise for its pathway back to production during COVID-19.

âItâs trying to keep all the stories in your head. In serial television youâve got to be across all the storiesâ¦. stories that are coming up in 10 weeksâ time, stories that weâre shooting now, any kind of big stories and stunts. Making sure that everybodyâs happy and that itâs as good environment as it can be for to get the best outcomes from people,â she explains.

âIâm a very kind of collaborative person so the hard thing for me has been not being able to touch with people because of this Coronavirus. The communication over zoom is good to an extent but things get missed and I can articulate myself better talking to someone, than I can in an email.â

Filling Lynchâs boots may be a tall order. As Kendall explains, it was Lynch who was responsible for mapping out a plan to keep Neighbours in production -a model that is being replicated in various forms around the world.

âShe left the building for two days and just put her head down and started drawing out a document to see how we could keep people employed in a safe way. Weâre very blessed because weâve got so much space. Weâre all on site. We donât have to go off-site to shoot locations and stuff. Weâve got our backlot here so itâs about minimising the risk,â Kendall continues.

âShe put in place procedures that would mean if someone did have the virus or something, weâre three steps ahead of the game to shut it down.

âIt was hard for the writers, because they had to change the way they were going to write scripts to a certain extent. Some characters just werenât going to be seen on the same screen as other characters because we couldnât have them crossing over. So that was really tough. But weâve kind of found our feet with it, and weâre trying to ensure the integrity of the editorial content as much as possible.â

Neighbours has shot minimal scenes at its Pin Oak Court location, and there are no extras being incorporated. The pandemic has not been incorporated into storylines themselves, but there are glimpses here and there to reflect the ânew normal.â

âThere will probably be a hangover from it with things like hygiene. People will be going into Haroldâs coffee shop and sanitising their hands. So weâre filling things like that into the fabric of the show.â

Jason Herbison,  Executive Producer, welcomed Kendallâs new role and thanked Natalie Lynch for her progressive planning.

âNatalie been integral to keeping Neighbours running during Covid-19 and we all owe her a huge debt of gratitude,â he said. âIâm constantly learning from her and will miss her terribly when sheâs away, but of course Iâm thrilled that sheâs adding to her beautiful family. Kate was a natural choice to step up to producing having extensive experience both sides of the camera, and along with Andrew Thompson, Iâm confident the show is in very safe hands going forward.â

Rebekah Elmaloglou (Terese Willis) added, âKate and I started on Neighbours at the same time, so personally I am just thrilled to see her progression. She has a unique insight to Neighbours from both the performance perspective and the intricacies of production through her directing â itâs a natural next step for her and I know the entire and cast and crew feel the same way.â

As for whether Kendall will return to acting on screen anytime soon, she merely teases, âIâd love to act again. Sometimes the best way for me to get back into acting is going through theatre. Because it gets you fit again.â
Neighbours airs 6:30pm weeknights on 10 Peach.

----------

